# How do i delete just the raw from 5D II or 5D III when choose to shoot Raw+Jpeg?



## wtf1234567 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all, see if anyone could help me with this...

How do i delete just the raw from 5D II or 5D III when choose to shoot Raw+Jpeg?

I usually shoot Raw+ Jpeg, and usually delete from camera while on the way home...
however, sometimes i only want to keep the Jpeg only and delete the raw file of it..

is there a way the camera can do it?
Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2012)

On the 5DII, I don't think so. On the 5DIII with the dual card slots, you could choose to write RAW to CF and JPG to SD, then if you're playing back from the CF card and delete an image, only the RAw will be deleted.


----------



## Menace (Aug 3, 2012)

As Neuro, I write RAW to CF and Jpeg to SD cards. 

In quick menu of 5d III, you select / highlight card1 or card2, go to menu to erase images. All images on the chosen card will be erased.

'Erase images' is stored in My Menu shortcut so it's only a matter of clicking on the menu button. Try it


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2012)

Menace said:


> As Neuro, I write RAW to CF and Jpeg to SD cards.



Just offering a suggestion - I shoot RAW only. But the principle holds - I have my 1D X write RAW files to both CF cards simultaneously, and when I delete an image in-camera, it only deletes it from the card being used for playback.



Menace said:


> In quick menu of 5d III, you select / highlight card1 or card2, go to menu to erase images. All images on the chosen card will be erased.



I think the OP wants to delete _selected_ RAW files, not all of them.


----------

